# reinitialiser le clavier



## osteomv (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour ,

J'aimerai avoir de l'aide sur un probleme simple comment reinitialiser le clavier sur macbook 
En fait pour ecrire je dois enfoncer verr num et MAJ pour avoir un texte en minuscule ORIGINAL hein ! Quid pour restaurer le clavier
Merci de votre aide


----------



## David_b (5 Janvier 2008)

osteomv a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'aimerai avoir de l'aide sur un probleme simple comment reinitialiser le clavier sur macbook
> En fait pour ecrire je dois enfoncer verr num et MAJ pour avoir un texte en minuscule ORIGINAL hein ! Quid pour restaurer le clavier
> Merci de votre aide


tu as changé quelque chose juste avant que ça arrive ?


----------



## xanadu (5 Janvier 2008)

osteomv a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'aimerai avoir de l'aide sur un probleme simple comment reinitialiser le clavier sur macbook
> En fait pour ecrire je dois enfoncer verr num et MAJ pour avoir un texte en minuscule ORIGINAL hein ! Quid pour restaurer le clavier    Merci de votre aide



Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgeneration 

Et dans les préférences Système >Clavier>........
aller vers "touches de modifications" (ou quelque chose de ce genre) puis "réglage par défaut"
L'as-tu essayé ?
A suivre


----------



## Zaroza (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour ,
J'aimerai avoir de l'aide sur un probleme simple comment reinitialiser le clavier sur macbook 
En fait pour ecrire je dois enfoncer verr num et MAJ pour avoir un texte en minuscule ORIGINAL hein ! Quid pour restaurer le clavier Merci de votre aide"

C'est exactement la réaction que jais eu ...jais même appeler Apple stor il mon dit que sa devais être un défaut  clavier croyant que cetais un virus jais formaté 35 foi mon Disc dur et jais toujours ce bug je part en suisse lundi et sa me ferais vraiment mal au c&#339;ur de ne pas avoir résolu le soucie  je suis actuellement sur mon iPad je vous en supplie si vous trouver dite le !
Jais essayer toutes les solutions proposer depuis un bail....


----------

